# My new tank



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello All,

Am new here and new to keeping marine fish tanks. Kept Freshwater for a good few years, but in reflection to that, i am complete novice.

Just thought i would share my new tank with you all. Of course, all comments and constructive critisism on my equiptment and setup are very welcome indeed.

Tank 46 Gal
Red Sea Prism Skimmer
Maxi-Jet 1200 power heads x 2
Penn-Plax Cascade 1000 Ext Filter
300w Heater ( will be swapping this for two seperate heaters soon )
24w UV Serilizer
50 GPD Kent Marine RO Unit
20 Kg Live Rock
10 Kg Live Sand and CC
2 x 40w Marine Glow Day Tubes
1 x 15x Interpret Night Light
1 x Raw Prawn ( been in since day 2, bless him...and he thought he was going into a salad.. )
...Think Thats it....

The tank has been up and running for 12 days and my results are thus...

PH - 8.4
Ammonia - 0.4
Nitrite - 0.0
Nitrate 18
SG - 1.022


So, what do you all think so far?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

It looks like a good start  What set-up are you going for ?? If you are going reef you might want to upgrade your lighting but that can always be done a few months down the line "before" you add your corals.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Hiya Jonno...Thanks for the reply..This is just gonna be a Fish only tank..When am happy with looking after that, will splash out and get a much larger tank and start up a reef..

Niko


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Sounds good, have you thought of the future occupants yet ?


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Well...

Future occupants i think are gonna be...Cleaners or peppermint shrimps, few snails, few hermits, Green Chromis, Clowns x 2, Bi-Colour Psudochromis, and maybe a blenny or a goby..

The last two i am still pondering over at the moment..

Can you see any issues with them fish all together..Researched and i cant see any incompatibilities..

Niko


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

They can co-exist together just fine.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Jolly good indeed....Thank you for all you info and advice people...much appreciated...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Its a FOWLR not a FO but also it looks very nice.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

he he he...i know its a FOWLR....thought i did not need to say that as the pic is a little bit of a give away with the 20Kg's of live rock in there.....

Niko


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would add more liverock. Your inhabitants will need more hiding places to feel secure.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Hiya Damon, Thanks for the comments mate, i do agree about the rock, how-ever, due to cost, i shall be adding more later on..Will be doing this in little parts so as to keep the mini-cycles down to a very bear minimum and keep a very good eye on my water test results...

Have brought a vat that i made up mixed water in just for curing live rock...so i can get rid of any die-off before i introduce it into the tank..Hopefully, this will dramatically reduce any stress to the fish..

Thanks again..

Niko


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking good 

You might want to watch those hermits....some of them will kill your snails in efforts to take over their shells.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Hiya Harif...Thanks for the advise...saw that somewhere else, so, in my ultimate wisdom, i have ordered some shells that i can put in the tank of all different sizes, hopefully, this will help the snails out a little bit..

By the way people...Can you just glance over my latest water test rusults and let me know what you think...Tank been running for 12 days now..

PH - 8.4
Ammonia - 0.3
NitITE = 0.0
NitRATE - 0.0

I think the ammonia level is because of the prawn carcass i left in there for cycling the tank...

How do they look..??

Niko


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Having the extra shells is a good move. It will definately cut down on the attacks.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Harif....What do you think about my water results??? Am i going in the right direction with them?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Definately going in the right direction since you lowered your nitrates and ammonia.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

My 2 cents - get rid of the external filter, or change the pads in it frequently.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks FF for the info about removing my filter in chat room last night mate, much appreciated...


----------

